# Sorry.......



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Jason,

First off, I want to sincerely apologize for my dads comments about Xray. I would also like to apologize about the parts situation. If I knew you only had 1 Hingepin I woud'nt of said that. My dad never said anything about you personally. He was expressing his opinion, thats it. I also personally dont really like Xray, But thats it, Just my own opinion. Everybody will always have their own opinion about certin companies. I have always liked racing with you, always will. I hope we can get past this. Once again, I'm very sorry.


Next, sorry about the incident in the River Track Thread, Should not have posted it there. Jason is a good guy, and a Very Fast Racer. Houston should be happy to have him. 


Gary/Biff- Sorry also. This should have never gone on 2Cool Fishing. This is a place to talk RC, Not to bash one another.

Thank You,
Brian "Smiley" Henn


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Smiley, Thanks and I apologize as well. See you at the next race.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Man, what a let down. I was ll ready with my popcorn. LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ron you gotta go to the grid for that. LOL


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> Man, what a let down. I was ll ready with my popcorn. LOL


You are such a girl


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank You Jason. I appreciate it. Sorry this ever happened. See you Saturday at the Make-A-Wish Race in Austin!


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like time for a group hug...


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fine with me now can we just go race.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> You are such a girl


I know, that's why you like me so much. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slickrick said:


> Sounds like time for a group hug...


I aint hugging none of these guys. If theres any chicks here, lemme know! 

Don't sweat my thread last night yall. It was just a shot across the bow to keep an even keel. (Note the boating references on a fishing site.)

I raced for awhile and I know what it takes, "mentally" to be a winner. It takes alot of focus, determination and sometimes, an attitude! The competition here in the Houston area is about as good as it gets and when you climb that drivers stand, you better belive you will win. Or youll lose.

Yall just lucky I don't race anymore. Yall would drop a position if I came back. 

If your good and have a competative bone in your body, there will be times when it becomes something more than just racing toy cars for bowling trophys. (Barry Baker, and he lied).

Sometimes you get pizzed off and theres nothing wrong with that!

Ron is a gurl. hwell:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Yall just lucky I don't race anymore. Yall would drop a position if I came back.


Sorry Gary I just had to 

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-2ddf1380db39e63364875a449159e10b.html

Matt


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nelson6500 said:


> Sorry Gary I just had to
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-2ddf1380db39e63364875a449159e10b.html
> 
> Matt


I like it!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

That was awesome Matt 
And yes Biff you over reacted they wouldn't have had a ***** fest it would have been settled fast


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> That was awesome Matt
> And yes Biff you over reacted they wouldn't have had a ***** fest it would have been settled fast


And in English Thomas? :cheers:


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Snowmonkey said:


> That was awesome Matt
> And yes Biff you over reacted they wouldn't have had a ***** fest it would have been settled fast


A gage match to the death?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I phone sucks for typing:doowapsta


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> I phone sucks for typing:doowapsta


What do I need to do to get back into racing?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Get a 1/8 scale electric buggy


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

time and money


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> time and money


Dont forget about helmet hair too. LOL

If you do not want to have to rely on someone, got 1/8 electric or for the time being 4wd slash(good startingpoint and seems to be growing fairly well like MT did). If not affraid of asking for help everytime you want to run go nitro 1/8. All the mentioned above classes have some good drivers and some bad ones too.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with Tol 4x4 slash would be a cheap way to race again and he understands electric's


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man I just want to know when that loaner servo is going back to its rightful owner


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This one?

http://www.towerhobbies.com/products/traxxas/trac6804.html


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, or any 4x4 short course truck. Phil does really well with the Hyper truck.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, remember your foray into gas truck? Get a 4x4 short course truck LOL. The 2wd trucks are a blast, I'm sure 4wd is even more fun to drive.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

an 1/8 E-buggy is even MORE fun to drive! A slightly more costly endeavor, but then again, I've never seen Gary without top-notch stuff, so I'd think it wouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Gary said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.towerhobbies.com/products/traxxas/trac6804.html


 You can come run my hyper10 anytime biff. I'd love to see you back at the track.:cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, remember your foray into gas truck? Get a 4x4 short course truck LOL. The 2wd trucks are a blast, I'm sure 4wd is even more fun to drive.


I didnt like running nitro. Way too much of a hassle.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anybody running 1/10 scale buggy? I see some are running 4 wheelers.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

That's why I suggested electric I run the Hyper and love it, it's easy to race and the cost is low. I think the slash 4X4 is the best choice for someone that doesn't want to tinker with the care all of the time.
Nitro which I run most of the time has a learning curve that frustrates most people


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> an 1/8 E-buggy is even MORE fun to drive!


CV---I knew you would like it!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> an 1/8 E-buggy is even MORE fun to drive! A slightly more costly endeavor, but then again, I've never seen Gary without top-notch stuff, so I'd think it wouldn't be too much of an issue.


It's top notch all right. It will never get used either.

Biff, go have another beer and fly your plane. I know you ain't coming to race.

You got a purty mouth too


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> I didnt like running nitro. Way too much of a hassle.


That's what I meant, I remember. There are probably 10 of us or so (me, Thomas, Nick, Doc, Earl, some other guys you don't know) with 1/10 4wd. Whole lot of fun at Mike's, but The River is pretty rough on the little fellers. The rain has kept me from getting to Alvin yet, but from the vids it looks pretty good for 4wd also. Hit or miss on 4wd racing, depends on who shows up that day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> It's top notch all right. It will never get used either.
> 
> Biff, go have another beer and fly your plane. I know you ain't coming to race.
> 
> You got a purty mouth too


After looking at much itll cost me to start racing again, your probably right. Luckily I still have a radio.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Vertigo is good for 10th scales also, ran my 44 there and it took well. 
I just couldn't keep my 8th from spinning out in a couple of sections though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> I just couldn't keep my 8th from spinning out in a couple of sections though.


And that differs from the other tracks how? :rotfl:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL, well at least i can get mine on the track...lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, you can get it there just fine, you just can't KEEP it on the track. Wait till your kids get a little older, you'll see.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, this year the goal is to keep it pointed in the right direction. I'll get it together. Either that or go electric...lol.


----------

